# You might be a Redneck if...



## Rynocerous (Nov 25, 2004)

[url="http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/redneckanti_terroristtraining.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=3&filename=redneckanti_terroristtraining.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b"]http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/redneckanti_terroristtraining.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=3&filename=redneckanti_terroristtraining.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b[/url]
Redneck anti-terrorist training...

[url="http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/redneckhousealarm.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=7&filename=redneckhousealarm.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b"]http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/redneckhousealarm.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=7&filename=redneckhousealarm.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b[/url]
Redneck home alarm system...

[url="http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/RedneckMeasuringTape.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=8&filename=RedneckMeasuringTape.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b"]http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/RedneckMeasuringTape.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=8&filename=RedneckMeasuringTape.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b[/url]

[url="http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/redneckseadoo.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=9&filename=redneckseadoo.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b"]http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/redneckseadoo.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=9&filename=redneckseadoo.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b[/url]
A Redneck Seadoo...

[url="http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/redneckweddingannouncement.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=14&filename=redneckweddingannouncement.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b"]http://us.f500.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter/redneckweddingannouncement.jpg?box=Inbox&MsgId=6344_3965270_6694_1517_532183_0_2510_699885_208520256&bodyPart=14&filename=redneckweddingannouncement.jpg&tnef=&YY=56513&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b[/url]
A Redneck wedding announcement...

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 25, 2004)

None of those links work Ryno - they are all linking to your yahoo mailbox, and we can't get in there.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 25, 2004)

...you might be a redneck if you wear a dress that is strapless with a bra that isn't...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> None of those links work Ryno - they are all linking to your yahoo mailbox, and we can't get in there.


 Just keep trying different combinations.....it'll work eventually....

Try 1-2-3-4



(Redneck luggage combination)


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 25, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 25, 2004)

You might be a redneck if you hold a picture to the screen and expect everyone else on the internet to see it!  

I thought it would work!  I'll try to link them again.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 26, 2004)

Rynocerous said:
			
		

> You might be a redneck if you hold a picture to the screen and expect everyone else on the internet to see it!
> 
> I thought it would work!  I'll try to link them again.
> 
> ...


Hehe... dang nab new fangled tech-now-logy...

If you've ever been too drunk to fish, you might be a redneck.

If someone asks for your ID and you show 'em your belt buckle, you might be a redneck.

If your family tree doesn't fork, you might be a redneck.

If you walk your child to school because you're in the same grade, you might be a redneck.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 26, 2004)

If you see a sign that says no to crack, and it reminds you to pull up you pants you might be a redneck

If your porch collapses and four dogs are killed you might be a Redneck.

Rednecks don't let friends drive home drunk, they get drunk and ride with them.

You know you're a redneck when your stair master has an ashtray!

How can you tell if a redneck is married? 
There is tobacco spit stains on BOTH sides of his pickup truck

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 26, 2004)

You might be a redneck if...

More than one living relative is named after a Southern Civil War general.

You think the stock market has a fence around it.

You think the O.J. trial was the big Sunkist and Minutemaid taste test.

You've ever lost a loved one to kudzu.

Your boat has not left the driveway in 15 years.

Your coffee table used to be a telephone cable spool.

You keep a can of Raid on the kitchen table.

You've ever used a toilet seat as a picture frame.

Your home has more miles on it than your car.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 26, 2004)

Rynocerous said:
			
		

> Your coffee table used to be a telephone cable spool.



Think that could be most college students too.


----------



## Deuce (Nov 26, 2004)

You might be a redneck if you shoot a deer, wear the carcous and dance around like an idiot. 

This might be funnier if you've ever met Ryno. What a crazy redneck he can be. LOL


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 26, 2004)

Deuce said:
			
		

> You might be a redneck if you shoot a deer, wear the carcous and dance around like an idiot.
> 
> This might be funnier if you've ever met Ryno. What a crazy redneck he can be. LOL


:iws: :btg: :tantrum: :angel: :bird: :btg:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 26, 2004)

If you mow your lawn and you find your truck  ... you might be a redneck.

 If the main dish at your thanksgiving dinner is the 'possum that's been livin' under your porch for the last three years  ... you might be a redneck.

 If you wait to eat your dinner until it's your turn to use the dentures  ... you might be a redneck.

 If the tooth fairy still comes when you're thirty ... you just might be a redneck.

 If you take the motor out of your 64 Camaro and intall it on your lawnmower  ... you might be a redneck.

 If by 'turning on the heat in the house' means having beans for dinner  ... chances are pretty darn good that you are a redneck.

 :wavey:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 26, 2004)

> You might be a redneck if...
> 
> More than one living relative is named after a Southern Civil War general.


so you folks all know my wifes relatives I take it.


You might be a redneck if your whole town is related


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 26, 2004)

If you have to climb a water-tower with a bucket of paint to defend your sister or mother's honor... 

If you got 5 cars in the driveway with no wheels and a house that does... 

If you declare your love by painting your girlfriend's name on a freeway over pass... 

If you swear that Green-acres, Petticoat Junction and Beverly Hillbillies were based on true stories...


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 27, 2004)

You might be a redneck if: you think a quarter-horse is the ride in front of wal-mart

"" "" you missed 8th grade graduation because you had jury duty

"" "" you daughter's dollhouse has a clothesline and a satellite dish in front of it

"" "" you have a house that moves and 10 cars that don't

"" "" your mother keeps a "spitter" on the ironing board

"" "" someone informs you that you have something in your teeth so you take them out to look.

"" "" going to the bathroom in the middle of the night requires shoes and a flashlight


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh no! When I lived in Lewisburg going to the bathroon did involve shoes and a flashlight. I suppose if I'm a redbone I might as well have a redneck.


----------

